# informal group in louisville



## Soundtrackzz (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys! im looking to put together an informal eskrima group in louisville kentucky. I live in the east end so we would probably meet somewhere in that area, but im open to suggestion. Im looking for just a couple people who want to learn or enhance their knowledge of eskrima. Mainly i just need someone to spar with and i dont want to pay $100 a month to go to a regular school, im a college student and just cant afford it. If any Guros out there are interested in helping me get this off the ground the i would appreciate it. If anyone is interested either Message me on here or email me at fleishzj@jmu.edu


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mah!  Who told you $100/month?  The school I go to only charges $35 / month, and you will see powerful kicking and punching, no joke!

If you persist, though, this will work.  Good luck in finding someone who knows the Arnis.  I know of three Men who know this, two of them are very busy.  They each also know the American Kenpo, but the one who is easily accessible teaches a different version, named "Karate for Christ".  I know him personally.

If we hooked up with other enthusiasts, we could perhaps get some American Kenpo video tapes for instruction.  We would of course have to have a competent Teacher review our motions to ensure that we are doing the motions quite properly.  This can be done.  As I said, the one Man that I know of that teaches the "Karate for Christ" method knows this American Kenpo, and he is qualified to make sure that we are practicing correctly.

I also know of one of one other person who has a brown belt in TKD from back in the day.  He is an old guy like me.  We are both getting back into shape.  He is old school, and wishes to practice sparring a lot.  He used to fight full contact or something.  I did not know him then. 

Anyway, you have my contact information if anything pans out. Escrima may be a stretch to learn, I do not know.  If we can find a competent Teacher, then its on.  I do not trust learning from video tapes alone.  There must be some face to face at least sometimes with someone who can assess the motions.  This is important, lest we aquire bad habits!

I try to practice two days a week at my school, Sundays would be okay with me to practice in the informal group.  Also, perhaps Saturdays.  I have recieved instruction to blue belt in American Kenpo, so I am no teacher.  I only know enough to say that it is wicked cool.  If you have never seen the motions, they will blow your mind.  It is genius.




All the Best with this,

Robert


----------



## SDSabatini (Apr 25, 2008)

newGuy12: I probly know your teacher. I am registered with the AKLA.
3rd Degree Black Belt Ed Parkers Kenpo Karate System. Also the state rep for Massachusetts.


Hi Soundtrackzz,

Wow $100 a month! 3-days a week? 
You should get at least unlimited classes!

There are I think, 3-_really_ good instructors in the area, I am very surprised someone is charging that amount in Louisville.
I have just moved back into the Louisville, Kentucky area. I have a solid background in Kali-Silat. My Father taught it (jeet kune do/filipino/indon kali-silat) in this area from 1980-1990.

And if you are serious about training we could set up a informal training group out here in the southend. PRP/Shively area. Put together a "Saturday Group". We could set a price that wouldn't break your bank and give you a solid foundation.

I know when I was going to University how tight money can be, especially now in this economy.

Let me know if I may be of help,
Sandra D. Sabatini~
www.MartialArtsTravelAdventures.com

Ps. Just thinking back in the old days how the Escrimadors/ Kali Masters only "fee" was a dinner or coffee or some exchange. :bangahead:


----------



## pesilat (Apr 26, 2008)

You know, the stories about old-timers charging a meal for class ...

I wasn't there so I don't know. They may be apocryphal "good old day" legends.

But even assuming it's true - and I'm sure there is some truth to it, there usually is - let's take a look at it in today's economy.

I've never heard stories of these old-time instructors teaching a student for a month on one meal. I've heard of them teaching one technique for a meal then expecting the student to go off and work that technique until it's good.

But let's assume 1 meal = 1 class.

An average meal here runs around $10 - unless you're taking your instructor to Taco Bell or McD's (and how respectful would that be?). 3 classes / week ~ $30 / week.

This means that on average classes would cost you $130 / month in meals for the instructor.

As one man I know - a highly regarded Silat instructor here in the US - says: "I can't put a price on training that has literally saved my life. I don't charge a penny for what I teach. What I teach is priceless but my time is valuable. So while I don't charge for the material I do charge for my time."

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 27, 2008)

pesilat said:


> You know, the stories about old-timers charging a meal for class ...
> 
> I wasn't there so I don't know. They may be apocryphal "good old day" legends.
> 
> ...





But Mike, I really do like Taco Bell.  

Mike makes some really good points here. 

To add to this, I have seen some pay the price and then they train and they learn. I have seen others not pay and they do not respect the time from their instructor, and many quit as it was free to them. They do not continue to teach it as they think is was free. And for those that do continue they usually go the other way and way over charge.

There almost always is a market rate that can be charged based upon the expendable income from those in the area and the overhead associated with a location.


----------



## SDSabatini (Apr 28, 2008)

Soundtrazz,

Guru Casto is one (1.) of the three instructors in the area that are highly qualified. He is the "go to guy" in Louisville. (I even jokingly say that to him  In fact I am going to be training with him myself to brush up on my Silat, etc. Although we share many of the same teachings, time in training, etc. Guro Casto would be liken to my "elder brother" in Filip/Indo Arts. 

The other two are 1.) my father Sifu/Guru Daniel L. Carrier (now retired over 40-years experience) and 2.) Master Kevin Lamkin (Louisville Police Officer Kenpo/Arnis background).

All these guys mentioned are the real deal.

There is a rumor of a fourth(4.) IMB guy but I have not as of yet, had the opportunity to meet him or quantifity his experience or teaching skill.

What is comes down to who "you feel" is the best fit for you regardless of cost. If you do get a backyard instructor, just make sure you do your diligence and check out backgrounds before you spend you "hard earned" money.

Best to you in your search,
Sandra D. Sabatini~
www.MartialArtsTravelAdventures.com


----------



## SDSabatini (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Mike,

Good to see you on this forum. Look forward to training/working with you in Silat BTW


Yes believe it or not there are "quantifiable stories" of teachers exchanging knowledge for barter (be it food, etc. etc.) I am sure there many GM's on this board/ and off could also valadate those stories. 

But getting to professional fee's

Yes, we are living in a very uncertain enconomy and I can understand where "Soundtrazz" is coming from being a University student. Many instructors from my own experience once they know someone is in college, etc. usally have a slidding fee. Simular to what some Instructors do for Fire Fighthers/Police Officers, etc. with a valid ID.

Many times in my experience if a student can "see" the percieve value for what they are getting for their money they have no problems with paying a little more. But it seems in this case it may be a little beyond his budget.


And then again, when you have a "Professional Instructor" that needs to meet there household needs, overhead for there school, the value of there time. I understand where your coming from totally on that too. 
Me being a prior school owner myself When I had my school in Massachusetts the called me a McDojo because I charged $150 a month with $250 down. With a student coming 3-days a week for Instruction this on a contact for 12-24months. As I would tell my students there are many ways we can get you started (slidding scale) but I can't change the bottom number.

In essense I agree with Guru Casto. But I also know what our student is coming from. It's a delicate balance on both. 

But yes, what value can you put on a person life?   * "PRICELESS"*

Best regards to all,
Sandra D. Sabatini~
www.MartialArtsTravelAdventures.com


----------



## pesilat (Apr 28, 2008)

SDSabatini said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Good to see you on this forum. Look forward to training/working with you in Silat BTW
> 
> ...



Oh I don't question the veracity of barter for instruction at all - I've done it myself and most instructors I know have also done it. The point I was making is that the stories often make it seem as if the training was free or nearly so - just a meal, right. But when you really look at the numbers it's still "paying" for classes - and, often, paying an amount equivalent to what would be charged financially.

Also, in many of these old school situations people were training with relatives - a father, brother, uncle, cousin or maybe even something more distant but still, in that culture, worthy of a "friends & family" discount.




> But getting to professional fee's
> 
> Yes, we are living in a very uncertain enconomy and I can understand where "Soundtrazz" is coming from being a University student. Many instructors from my own experience once they know someone is in college, etc. usally have a slidding fee. Simular to what some Instructors do for Fire Fighthers/Police Officers, etc. with a valid ID.
> 
> ...



Yup. I understand his situation, too. Lived it myself for a couple of years, in fact. 

At the school where I teach, I actually don't set the fees at all.

Outside of that setting, though, I have a lot more latitude. I sent Soundtrackzz a PM about a possible option for his informal group. I'm open to negotiation (though I think the offer I made is pretty reasonable - though I just thought of a way to modify it that might be even better - I'll send him another PM about that option).

Mike


----------

